# طريقة عمل الدوائر الالكترونية



## ahmadaboelmaty (25 مارس 2009)

* طريقة تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية

1- يتم التصميم اولا والتاكد انة يعمل جيدا 

2- رسم الدائرة رسم عملى و يمكن الاستعانة باحد البرامج المتخصصة 

لذلك ومن افضل البرامج الديب تراك ويمكن تحميلة من هذا اللينك

DipTrace


http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=1284&ttitle=DipTrace

3- اخذ الرسم على ورق كالك وبة يمكن عمل شبلونة (سيلكسكرين) فى اى مطبعة 

4- ويتم الطبع على اللوحة النحاس بحبر ( بكين ) وتركة حتى يجف جيدا

5-وضع اللوحة فى كلوريد الحديديك المخفف مع التسخين ليعطى افضل نتيجة

لحفر النحاس وبعد التاكد من ازالة النحاس الغير مراد يتم غسل اللوحة بالماء
جيدا وتركة حتى يجف 

6-يتم ثقب اماكن المكونات فى اللوحة

7- تنظيف اللوحة من الحبر ويمكن استعمال مادة مذيبة مثل الثنر

8-صنفرة النحاس بصنفرة دوكو ناعمة جدا ويتم تثبيت المكونات

ولحامها بالقصدير وهكذا معك دائرة جاهزة للعمل

ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافى ويمكن لاى عضو يريد مذيد من الشرح 

ان يراسلنى على هذا الايميل

[email protected] 

لاتنسو الرد

*​


----------



## GOMAA FATHE (3 أبريل 2009)

اخي السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
انا منمن يفضلون التعامل مع هذا البرنامج ولكن اخي لايوجداي اي وسائل تعليم لهذا البرنامج الا كتاب مشروح باللغة الانجليزية علما باني متوسط او اقل في هذة اللغة وهناك شئ اخر
ان الشرح الموجود ليس وافي فان كان هناك شرح للبرنامج غير هذاالكتاب ارجو ارسالة وان كان الجواب لا
فمن الممكن ان نتعاون فية سويا فلك الخيار بين الامرين واذا وفقنا اللة واجدنا الاحتراف فية نرفعة في هذا المنتدي ا
في موضوع جديد ارجو الرد منك
البريد الالكتروني [email protected]


----------



## mostafa morsy (17 يوليو 2013)

اخى العزيز المهندس / ahmadaboelmaty -- وادارة ملتقانا العظيم -- وجميع اساتذتنا ومهندسينا والاعضاء الكرام -- كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان اعادة اللة عليكم بالخير والبركات - ونرجو من اللة ان يديم عليكم الصحة والسعادة - نرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بشرح برنامج DIP TRACE باللغة العربية لطريقة تشغيلة والعمل علية - لتعم الفائدة للجميع - وجزاكم اللة خيرا ---


----------



## AMelectronics (24 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jalalnet (27 يوليو 2013)

أرجوكم أريد مساعدة عاجلة
أريد دائرة إلكترونية لقطعتين اريد إصلاحها 
المرجوا اعطائي الإيميل أو أي وسيلة اتصال لكي أشرح له التصميم جيدا 
وشكرا جزيلا والله مليت من البحث .


----------

